# Tax question



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello all. What is the per mile deduction this year?

Also, uber sent me my tax info and it says that added together, both my on trio and off trip miles, that I have roughly 20,000 between both of them. However, I drove well over 28000 driving for uber this year. The difference is sometimes I went offline to relocate to another area because the pings annoyed me, but I was still on my shift technically. Can I claim the actual number of miles I did that I listed above?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Qowpel said:


> Hello all. What is the per mile deduction this year?
> 
> Also, uber sent me my tax info and it says that added together, both my on trio and off trip miles, that I have roughly 20,000 between both of them. However, I drove well over 28000 driving for uber this year. The difference is sometimes I went offline to relocate to another area because the pings annoyed me, but I was still on my shift technically. Can I claim the actual number of miles I did that I listed above?


Do you have a log?

THEN YES!

In past years the number uber has was only 30% of reality for me.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Qowpel said:


> Hello all. What is the per mile deduction this year?
> 
> Also, uber sent me my tax info and it says that added together, both my on trio and off trip miles, that I have roughly 20,000 between both of them. However, I drove well over 28000 driving for uber this year. The difference is sometimes I went offline to relocate to another area because the pings annoyed me, but I was still on my shift technically. Can I claim the actual number of miles I did that I listed above?


Deductible miles are defined as "business miles" not as Uber reported miles.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Qowpel said:


> Hello all. What is the per mile deduction this year?


Assuming by "this year" you mean the 2017 tax year, it's $0.535. For 2018 the SMR is up one penny at $0.545.


----------

